# metacity crashed nach "metacity --replace &"

## g0bshit

Erstmal ein freundliches Hallo an alle Gentoo-freakz  :Wink: 

Ja... Ich bin dann wohl eure neue Forum-Nervensäge  :Razz: 

Zu meinem Problem:

Ich habe gestern zum ersten mal ein Gentoo-Desktop aufgesetzt. Das klappte widererwartend auch echt "easy", nicht zuletzt dank der wirklich ausführlichen Dokumentation.  Da ich vorher hauptsächlich mit Ubuntu "rumgespielt" habe, wollte ich diesmal wirklich selbst hand anlegen... Also hab ich mir einfach mal Gnome-light installiert. Nach dem ersten Start muß ich sagen: Leichter gehts wirklich nicht mehr...   :Shocked: 

Ich bin nun aber ein Freund von Eye-Candy. Also hab ich mal den Avant-Window-Manager emerged... (cairo-dock mag ich zwar lieber ging aber nicht... Deswegen werde ich wohl auch noch mal nerven... aber nicht jetzt  :Very Happy: ) Als ich dann den AWN starten wollte, kommt die Meldung, es sei kein Composite-Manager aktiviert. Nun gut auch kein Problem, unter LMDE hatte ich auch Compiz am laufen, und war sehr zufrieden mit den Einstell-Möglichkeiten. Ja was soll ich sagen... Es ging auch nicht... (topic folgt  :Razz: ) Also gut... Metacity. Und tatsächlich ich konnte ihn emergen. Dann wollte ich ich ihn aktiviern, um zu sehen ob der AWN dann auch Startet... also kurz 

```
# metacity --replace
```

 in den Terminal gekloppt... Es ging...

Was ich vergessen hatte, war den Terminal wieder zu schließen. Als ich das dann tat, waren alle Fensterleisten weg. Verdammt, dachte ich, da war doch was mit nem "&" am Ende des Befehls, damit sich Metacity nicht auch beendet, wenn der Terminal geschlossen wird. Also: 

```
# metacity --replace &
```

Aber nix is... Terminal geschlossen und Metacity abgeschmiert... 

Jetzt sitz ich hier mit meinem Talent. Und weiß nicht mal, was ich euch zur Fehler-Behebung mit auf den Weg geben kann/soll/muss...

Hier in jedem Falle schonnmal meine make.conf: 

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="-qt3 -qt4 -kde ios hal python jpeg png fuse cairo dbus gtk gnome alsa cdr mmx sse sse2 udev xorg"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf
```

Wenn ihr noch mehr Informationen braucht, einfach meckern...

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen... Da ich eigendlich nicht mehr weg will von Gentoo. Aber wer könnte das besser nachvollziehen als ihr  :Very Happy: 

so long

----------

## Max Steel

Das & am Ende bewirkt nur das der Befehl im Hintergrund ausgeführt wird.

Wenn du das Terminal beendest werden alle Programme im Terminal geschlossen, also der komplette Baum.

Du solltest über (Alt+F2 unter KDE) den Programm-Starter (unter KDE krunner oder ähnlich) das Programm ausführen, dann bleibt er dir erhalten wenn du das Terminal schließt.

----------

## g0bshit

Vielen Dank, Max

aber leider benutze ich KDE nicht  :Wink: 

Hab aber auch versucht das "metacity --replace &" in eine metacity_start.sh zu schreiben. Diese dann als ausführbar markiert und versucht zu starten. Leider auch ohne Erfolg. Weder im Terminal noch normal...

Dann dachte, ich probiers mal über "strg+alt+F1" aber da hängt alles! Scheint sich da beim scannen der Hardware aufzuhängen... Kann es damit zu tun haben?!?

edit: Und um das ganze noch etwas abzurunden, funktioniert das compositing nun garnicht mehr... Sprich AWN schmeißt die Fehlermeldung raus, obwohl der Terminal nebenbei noch läuft... jetzt bin ich langsam am verzweifeln ò.ó

----------

## Max Steel

Was hast du denn für eine Grafikkarte?

Was sagt denn ein glxinfo | grep -i rendering (im X) (glxinfo ist im Paket mesa-progs enthalten)

----------

## g0bshit

Grafikkarte habe ich eine ATI HD 5570.

```
# fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 5570

OpenGL version string: 4.1.10524 Compatibility Profile Context
```

```
# glxinfo | grep -i rendering

direct rendering: Yes
```

----------

## Christian99

 *g0bshit wrote:*   

> Vielen Dank, Max
> 
> aber leider benutze ich KDE nicht 

 

alt+F2 sollte trotzdem gehen

du kannst auch im terminal "disown" ausführen, dadurch bleibt der letzte gestartet befehl erhalten, wenn du die konsole schließt.

 *Quote:*   

> Dann dachte, ich probiers mal über "strg+alt+F1" aber da hängt alles! Scheint sich da beim scannen der Hardware aufzuhängen... Kann es damit zu tun haben?!?

 

hm, weiß nicht so ganz was du meinst. normalerweise scannt udev ziemlich früh nach hardware, aber wenn er da hängen bleibt geht auch sonst nix.

----------

